# Welche Firma ist besser?



## David.mo (15 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,


Ich bin David und studiere in Deutschland Master Elektrotechnik Vertiefung Automatisierung. 
Ich möchte ein Praktikum machen und dafür habe ich 2 Vertragsangebote bekommen. 
Ich habe keine Erfahrung in der Industrie in Deutschland. Ich wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar, wenn Sie mir helfen und sagen welcher Angebot kann zukünftig besser für mich sein. 


1. Firma [FONT=&quot]Xenon Automatisierungstechnik[/FONT]. 6 Monate. Weniger Gehalt
Aufgaben:
Projektierung und den Schaltungsentwurf der elektrotechnischen Ausrüstung von Sondermaschinen
Programmierung von SPS und Industrierobotern
Erstellung von Bedienoberflächen
Parametrierung von Messsystemen, elektrischer Antriebstechnik, Kameratechnik und anderen Steuerungskomponenten
Inbetriebnahme und Erprobung von Sondermaschinen


2. Firma [FONT=&quot]SICK Sensor[/FONT]. 6 Monate. Mehr Gehalt
Aufgaben:
Programmierung einer Maschinensteuerung
Applikationsprogrammierung auf LUA
Inbetriebnahme des Versuchsaufbaus
Planung von Versuchsreihen
Durchführung und Dokumentation von Versuchsreihen

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2021)

David.mo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ich bin David und studiere in Deutschland Master Elektrotechnik Vertiefung Automatisierung.
> ...





> [h=1]Welche Firma ist besser?[/h]


----------



## Heinileini (15 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> _Geändert von DeltaMikeAir (Heute um __10:58__ Uhr)_


 . . .  . . .  . . .  . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Januar 2021)

Ich interpretiere den Michael jetzt mal frei und würde sagen, dass wir hier ja noch nicht von einem Job sondern, wie der TE schreibt, von einem Praktikum sprechen. Im Übrigen wären für mich hier auch so Dinge wie :  "wie gefällt mir das Umfeld und die Kollegen" oder "was darf ich am Ende wirklich selber tun" nicht ganz unentscheidend ...
Im Grunde ist es aber so, dass wir, so aus der Ferne, da nur ganz ganz wenig dazu sagen können ...

War das so in etwa richtig, Michael ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2021)

Naja, hier im Forum sind mir Mitglieder beider genannten Firmen bekannt.
Ich finde daher eine öffentliche Diskussion mit wer ist besser / Kommentar zur Bezahlung usw.
nicht sehr vorteilhaft. Vor allem, wer weiß schon wie die Diskussion hier verläuft.
Sollte das letztendlich nicht eine eigene, persönliche Entscheidung sein?


----------



## David.mo (15 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, hier im Forum sind mir Mitglieder beider genannten Firmen bekannt.
> Ich finde daher eine öffentliche Diskussion mit wer ist besser / Kommentar zur Bezahlung usw.
> nicht sehr vorteilhaft. Vor allem, wer weiß schon wie die Diskussion hier verläuft.
> Sollte das letztendlich nicht eine eigene, persönliche Entscheidung sein?



Danke für die Kommentare.


SICK ist namhaftes Unternehmen. Aber viele sagen, dass ich bei SICK weniger über Automatisierungstechnik lerne und die oben genannten Aufgaben bei Xenon sind besser. Deswegen kann ich nicht auswählen. Namhaftes Unternehmen aber die Aufgaben weniger relevant oder kleiner Firma mit Aufgaben, die ich besser finde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2021)

> Aber viele sagen, dass ich bei SICK weniger über Automatisierungstechnik  lerne und die oben genannten Aufgaben bei Xenon sind besser.



Schwer zu sagen, wenn du mehr in Richtung Automatisierungstechnik gehen möchtest, würde ich wohl auch Xenon wählen.
Aber bei Sick kommt es wohl auch darauf an, in welche Abteilung man kommt ( wie bei Xenon auch ).

Ich würde das persönliche Gespräch suchen und deine Wünsche äußern, einfach mal darüber reden was möglich wäre.


----------



## Ralle (15 Januar 2021)

Die Aufgabenstellng bei Xenon ist sehr allgemein gehalten. Kann auch passieren, dass du da 6 Monate lang Schaltpläne pinselst.
Sick scheint mir hier konkreter in der Aufgabenstellung.

Vielelicht lohnt es sich noch einmal genauer nachzufragen, was für Aufgaben in etwa vorgesehen sind.


----------



## Fluffi (15 Januar 2021)

Die Frage welche Firma "besser" ist, spielt doch bei einem Praktikum keine Rolle, sondern eher welche Aufgabe du lieber machen würdest. Und das kannst nur du wissen. Auch sollte klar sein, dass du keine der dort aufgelisteten Arbeiten selbst in voller Gänze durchführen wirst, sondern als Praktikant lediglich daran ein wenig mithilfst.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Januar 2021)

Bei einem Praktikum wäre bei mir die Bezahlung nicht auf Pos.1

Sonst meine ich, dass Du hier prinzipbedingt kaum eine sinnvolle Antwort bekommen kannst:

Wir kennen Dich nicht, und wir kennen nicht die Abteilung, um die es konkret geht.

Nebenbei: Dass die beiden keine abgefuckten Buden sind, war Dir vermutlich vorher klar.


----------

